# POLL: Do you have a beard?



## nwink (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you have a beard? If you do, how long have you had one?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 17, 2012)

I am clean shaven unless its duck season.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 17, 2012)

About 4 inches.  Chronologically speaking, about 15 years


----------



## fishingpipe (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish. The genes just weren't there. I sport a goatee about half the time, but can't get the hair to grow on my cheeks and along my jaw line. Much to my wife's satisfaction. She says she would hate it.


----------



## baron (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to have a beard, from 1974-1999. It hung just about to my belly button. The reason for that was I just could not trim it properly. Went to the barber and they did a bad job at trimming, so I let it grow. Then for a new job I had to shave it off. Tried to grow it back but it itches to much now. It never used to itch. Most be getting old.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Apr 17, 2012)

I grow my beard for the winter. Then in early Spring it becomes a Van dyke (what most people call a goatee). My wife likes it. The covenant youth at church like it. As one of them mis-spoke: "You look smarter with your beard!"


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 17, 2012)

> I don't always have a beard
> View attachment 2814
> But when I do, it's at least a 3 month beard. Stay hairy, my friends.



Hmmmm is that a Dos Itchies beard?


----------



## Bald_Brother (Apr 17, 2012)

Clean shaven, but, I wish the Army would let me grow a beard.
View attachment 2815


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes. Its been 3 months. 

I grew it to start because I hated being 23 and looking 18 with out a beard. Now on good beard days with the right outfit I look about my age sometimes a bit older.


Now I have a beard for other reasons plus the one just given. 

I call it my theology beard in the making or the Calvin. Every inch is one more inch of theology I have learned. (Jokes... )


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 17, 2012)

Shawn Mathis said:


> I grow my beard for the winter. Then in early Spring it becomes a Van dyke (what most people call a goatee). My wife likes it.





Except that this year I decided not to shave it off.


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a goatee in the warmer months and a full beard in the colder months. I've had some kind of facial hair (mustache, goatee or beard) for the past 35 years. My wife likes it and has never asked me to be "clean shaven" for which I am thankful!


----------



## Somerset (Apr 17, 2012)

Beard for 37 years - wouldn't recognise myself in the mirror without it.


----------



## Zach (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't grow particularly well or fast, but every once in awhile I try to grow a beard. I never can get past the "itchy stage" and I end up shaving and giving up.


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 17, 2012)

No desire to have a scratchy face.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 17, 2012)

In honor of beards, here is a top ten list from David Letterman about a great American beard.

Top 10 Names for Robert Bork's Beard - September 16, 1987

10. The Chin Slinky
9. The Amish Outlaw
8. The See-Through
7. My Very First Beard (from Kenner)
6. The Lunatic Fringe
5. Senor Itchy
4. The Radioactive Goat
3. Salute to C. Everett Koop
2. Gopher Butt
1. The Babe Magnet


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 17, 2012)

I first had a beard about 26 years ago, with a number of years in that time - I can't remember when - when I was without it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 17, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> 9. The Amish Outlaw



One of my favorites from the Top Ten lists


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 17, 2012)

if I don't shave in the morning, yes, I have a beard.
I quite enjoy growing hair on my face since I cannot on my scalp.



my wife dislikes any facial hair, so I rarely have it.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 17, 2012)

I voted "clean shaven," but luckily that's not even technically true, since there's no shaving needed. There was no option just for "no." Though I suppose I could've voted "I can't grow one," but that would maybe seem like I was lamenting the fact.


----------



## NB3K (Apr 17, 2012)

I rock a goatee.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 17, 2012)

Beard and long hair - 1971-1977 (first son started pulling on it when he got to be 6 mo old)
Beard and buzzed (now bald) - 1995 to present

My eldest explained to his congregation at his installation as lead pastor that he was raised by aging hippies. Bald and bowtied makes that somewhat difficult to imagine.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a beard because I am a presbyter. (And I look 11 years old without one!)


----------



## travstar (Apr 17, 2012)

My wife doesn't like my clean-shaven, 11-year-old-looking face, and even when I shave my beard, she only lets me use a groomer, not a razor. Luckily, I'm a songwriter, a profession requiring a permanent 5-o'clock shadow.


----------



## Ed B (Apr 17, 2012)

Currently going with a short-cropped goatee which I will shave in preparation for football season when I will put on the striped shirt and whistle.
View attachment 2816


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Had a beard for about 3 years. Decided to grow it out this year. almost 4 months in and its looking really nice. Can't wait to see what the rest of the year has to hold.


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't grow a beard. It comes out scruffy.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 17, 2012)

Can't grow a beard/wish I could. When I let it go out I have a tiny stache and side burns, although keep in mind I'm 17 and a late bloomer.


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rufus said:


> Can't grow a beard/wish I could. When I let it go out I have a tiny stache and side burns, although keep in mind I'm 17 and a late bloomer.


Brother, I am now 23 and just started to be able to grow a mustache. 

I had a goatee since my late teens, started at 18. Now at 23 I decided to grow a full beard, had trouble at first but its looking thick now. 

I'll grab a picture and post it.

Edit: Picture added

This is after a long day, needs some gel to look nice. Its also just the third month in, needs some work.

Here is a picture somewhat recent with out the beard. (Slight goatee, but not much)

I personally think I look better with a trimmed goatee, but I'm afraid to shave my beard. Beards become a part of you, you can't shave it off. Haha.


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2012)

Other facial hair - see the picture


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 17, 2012)

As Jessica pointed out, there are a few women around....


----------



## BenjaminBurton (Apr 17, 2012)

I've grown out my facial hair for about 6 years, but have had a beard for about 4 years now. My Christian high school would not allow gentlemen to grow facial hair or it would be closer to 8 years of beard-love.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 17, 2012)

I've had a beard for about 3 years now. I like it. My wife lets me keep it (I was clean-shaven from 1998 when we met). Our little guy plays with my beard and calls it "Daddy's scratchies." But when I had a mishap with the trimmer a few months back he said, "Daddy, you look funny. I want your beard back." I look about 12 years old without it.

But I keep it short, because when it gets longer it just looks weird. View attachment 2819


----------



## bookslover (Apr 17, 2012)

> I don't always have a beard
> View attachment 2814
> But when I do, it's at least a 3 month beard.
> Stay hairy, my friends.



Judging by the bottom photo, that's not really a beard - it's just hair migrating south from your upper regions!


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 17, 2012)

A well trimmed mustache for me.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 17, 2012)

I have had a beard for about 25 yrs,it starts to get itchy fast so I keep it fairly short,One thing I miss is the tradition with NHL hockey (as a fan) to grow a beard for the duration of your teams progress in the Stanley Cup playoff,last years beard would have rocked! (I'm a longtime Bruins and Northeastern Huskies fan)that being said,I cannot grow a beard for this since I am a full-time beard wearer anyway.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playoff_beard


----------



## Martin (Apr 18, 2012)

View attachment 2820


----------



## Somerset (Apr 18, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> As Jessica pointed out, there are a few women around....



No discrimination against bearded ladies on the PB.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Apr 18, 2012)

Proof that beards save lives.


(I won't vouch for everything on the site, but the article is funny and clean, minus one curse word).


----------



## Stargazer65 (Apr 18, 2012)

RIght now I have a goatee, sometimes a full beard, sometimes I'm clean shaven. It's like changing clothes, just takes a little longer.

I was watching a Francis Schaeffer video and wondered if I should try that look sometime.


----------



## Andres (Apr 18, 2012)

For years, my job wouldn't allow facial hair. The day they sent out the memo saying that policy was rescinded was the day I quit shaving. Started out with the goatee approximately Dec 2010 and then decided to go full beard around Oct 2011. The picture below is the beard at it's longest in January of this year. I keep it shorter now, but still have the full beard. I love it. The wife loves it. And I feel confident that God loves it. 

View attachment 2822


----------



## bookslover (Apr 18, 2012)

Best-looking beard ever award: B. B. Warfield


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 18, 2012)

I wouldn't marry a woman without a beard.

(You'll have to decipher what I mean by that, exactly.  )


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 18, 2012)

My beard about 5 years ago. Just have the chin thing going now.


----------



## Reformed Irish Man (Apr 18, 2012)

As a reserve police officer I must be clean shaven


----------



## mhseal (Apr 19, 2012)

I've had beards since I was 20; I guess that along with the diabetes and high blood pressure, my parents also gave me some good beard genes. Living in the south I shaved every spring because it was just too hot. I'm optimistic that in Grand Rapids I'll be able to keep the beard this summer. I would say that it surprises me greatly that there are so few good beards in reformed theology these days.


----------



## Curt (Apr 19, 2012)

I have had a full beard since 1972. When I was in seminary at Covenant, Will Barker was President. Every year a "Barker Beard Award," was given to a graduating senior. Gary Reynolds won it in 1981.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 21, 2012)

Beard. As full as 'full' gets on me. In this photo, it was just trimmed:

View attachment 2824


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 21, 2012)

kvanlaan said:


> Beard. As full as 'full' gets on me. In this photo, it was just trimmed:
> 
> View attachment 2824


I see gray. We are getting older brother. For some reason it seems gray shows up in beards first. We are getting older. Grow it out. Winter is coming. As long as the Lord permits anyways.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 21, 2012)

There is indeed gray - it is well earned gray, too. I need to keep it trimmed for work, otherwise you might see something more like this:

View attachment 2825


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 21, 2012)

Gotee, usually. On occasion I will wear a "T-bar" which you get by taking a gotee and shaving off the vertical strips of hair on either side.

Hmmm.... maybe I'll go back to a T-bar tonight...


----------



## Jack (Apr 22, 2012)

I wish I could grow a beard, but it is not permitted in my current profession. The last time I grew a beard was on a remote fire base in Afghanistan in 2008. I will say that it was a beautiful bushy red.


----------



## Sgt Grit (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a beard that I shave completely off every July before I go to my Dermatologist. I had Latigo Maligna <sp> (Skin Cancer), and get checked out every July.


----------



## Christopher88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Went to the goatee, took off my beard. See my Profile picture or Avatar. I think this looks much better, hopefully the girl friend will be happy.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 23, 2012)

View attachment 2836

You may purchase this manly shirt at Growing a beard - Spurgeon (Visual Quote) // MissionalWear.com


----------



## crimsonleaf (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a beard because I have a face best kept covered. My wife won't let me shave it off because I look 12 without it despite being 56.


----------



## jandrusk (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, I have the exact same problem.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 24, 2012)

Beards cover a multitude of chins (I Peter 4:8).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crimsonleaf (Apr 25, 2012)

I also belong to a couple of pipe smoking forums where the same question is sometimes asked - the vast majority of us have beards in the pipe smoking world.

Being a pipe smoking Christian probably means I'll always have a beard.


----------

